# Dealer drove my car at 71mph



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Should I report him, make a citizens arrest or just ride the fucking moral highground with my pious, virtuous, holier-than-thou stance? Or buy a Spafe Nissan Micra?

I know my rights and I pay my rates  ;D

Anyone point me to the Self Righteous Lynch Mob?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

awfully quick speed for a dingy ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did he?

And how can you prove this? How did you find out then...clever son of a gun? ;D ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

He probably thought it was 70mph, get him to iron out the inaccuracies in the speedo - sure I've never heard of any dealer breaking the speed limit 

On second thoughts - I saw it happening, or more to the point heard it happening. Normally I'd say it was OK but he was in reverse at the time 

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Did he?
> 
> And how can you prove this? How did you find out then...clever son of a gun? Â ;D ;D


The dolphins in my head that pull the strings told me so. I just know.  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> He probably thought it was 70mph, get him to iron out the inaccuracies in the speedo - sure I've never heard of any dealer breaking the speed limit Â
> 
> On second thoughts - I saw it happening, or more to the point heard it happening. Normally I'd say it was OK but he was in reverse at the time Â
> 
> Dave


LOL. I wonder what the theoretical top speed is in reverse?

ps Did I read that MB or BMWs' new autobox for their plutocrat barges has 2 reverse ratios?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Theoretical - who cares! Go find out the actual!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

71mph on the speedo is 69mph according to my GPS.

So he might just have been under the speed limit Gary 

I would still take the moral highground though - for all you know he might have been doing 69 in a 30 zone past a school


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> 71mph on the speedo is 69mph according to my GPS.
> 
> So he might just have been under the speed limit Gary Â
> 
> I would still take the moral highground though - for all you know he might have been doing 69 in a 30 zone past a school


I am sure that whoever it was had the datalogger can also replay the gps tracks to find out.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I am sure that whoever it was had the datalogger can also replay the gps tracks to find out.


Never heard of them, are they a new band ???


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

you sure it wasnt yet another of blaines "fabulous" illusions ?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Never heard of them, are they a new band


Lacking direction though... :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Like this thread


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> awfully quick speed for a dingy Â ;D


dinghy?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

dinghy - now they are a GREAT band...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No - he meant dingy. Everyone knows the speed of dark is a lot less than the speed of light.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> dinghy - now they are a GREAT band...


......if not a little wooden


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmmmm International 14, all varnished Yummy !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Mmmmm Â International 14, all varnished Yummy !


John - you have IM re: boat servicing.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK Skipper


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Arrrr Jim lad, there be message for you in that old treasure box ! Shiver me timbers ! ;D


----------

